# 2006 Women's Hunting Thread & Pics!!!



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

I thought we should have our own post to post up are hunting pics!!! 

So Ladies, get those bows tuned and treestands ready!! 

Post up your 2006 Hunting pics, it can be anything, kill pics, you decked out in camo, your hunting rig, anything!! Post your success stories, close calls, heartbreak recounts of how you screwed up....WHATEVER!! 

ONLY WOMEN!!!

H4E can we maybe make this a sticky through the season, since I know your gonna be posting an elk pic here soon!!!:wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk

AWESOME idea.

Thanks for the post...............It's STUCK!! :nod:


----------



## Baby Bow

Great Idea! I just had my birthday on Sat. I got new hunting gear so I can go bowhunting. I used to do a lot of hunting with guns many years ago but this will be my first year bow hunting. I just got back from a birthday lunch with a bunch of the lady neighbors. They all wanted to know what I had gotten for my birthday. I was so excited to tell them. They all just say there and stared at me. It was kind of funny!


----------



## heathshayne

Good idea!!!!

Babybow- I know how you feel, every year for my birthday and Christmas I get a bunch of hunting and shooting gear. The girls at work all pick on me because it's been a while since i've recieved anything girley :wink:


----------



## Bushman

My wife shoots a Mathews Mustang, 55 pnd, 22 inch draw. She uses my shortened easton realtree 300's and a 125g zwicky - total arrow weight 417 grains.

We shot a White Blesbok double earlier this month. We were sitting in a blind together and I shot a really nice White Blesbok ram. He died within sight of the blind - 50 yards or so. I could see in her eyes that she really wanted to shoot one as well (she was actually sitting for her first common Blesbok) - a nice young white ram appeared and when she looked at me I simply winked.

Within seconds that ram was down and out - needless to say, she was ecstatic. This was her fourth big animal, not counting rabbits and turkeys.

What makes this even more amazing is that in the beginning she could not watch a bow hunting video with me. Now she walks and stalks with me in Buffalo country......


----------



## Bushman

...........this Buffalo spent more than 3 hours trying to knock us out of an elevated hide - he was mad at us for some reason - when I shot an Impala, my wife tracked it with me regardless of that Buffalo being "somewhere."


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Here is my C4 with my hunting set up....The only thing I am planning on changing is putting on a different stabilizer and taking off 2 of the pins on my sight, maybe three. I only like 2 or 3 on there! Can't decide if I wanna get some new grips, some pink ones. Not sure!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Close up


----------



## pink camo

great idea RBG...beautiful C4! I'll post some pics as soon as I get my real computer back


----------



## irefuse

That's a good lookin' bow RBG!

Our opener was last weekend (mule deer)... I missed one 3 hours into the hunt :embara: 

This weekend I couldn't hunt. Just flew home from St. Louis and got my little sis off to college.  Next weekend is my reunion... but hopefully I can get some Sunday/Monday hunting in. 

Looks like I'll be doing a lot of extended hunting. :tongue: 

I'm hunting with my Selena. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## StacyH

I hunt with a Martin Jaguar, sword sights, wiskerbisker rest, and boss bullet broadheads ( first year to try them). I've been watching a nice buck on our farm, I can't waite till opening day. He's about a 130 class 8 pointer. It will be nice if i could get him as my first deer with a bow. I don't think i've been this excited in years, well i have to say since i started hunting 12 years ago. I just started shooting a bow this year, did a little 3d shooting at the big shoots and ened up finishing 11 at the world. So i'm feeling pretty good about making a winning shot to tag a nice deer this year.


----------



## Restigo

Please take this to a pm please.

Thank you H4E


----------



## Restigo

I have been - get no replies, and no replies to phone calls


----------



## Outdoor Gal

OK, I know everyone is busy hunting, taking care of what they harvested, and dealing with the rest of their crazy lives, but I'd think we might get another hunting pic or two here!  C'mon, ladies, post those hunting-related pics!  I won't likely get to hunt at all this year... darn surgery anyway! ;D Plus, with so many nasty fires, won't be many areas open for hunting. Will be rough on the surviving wildlife to lose so much habitat too. So, click those pictures and post away!  At least those of us who can't hunt this year, can share in the joys of those who can! ;D Outdoor Gal


----------



## irefuse

okay, I know these aren't the best pics (primarily because there's no deer in them!! ) but here are some pics from the hunt this weekend.


----------



## irefuse

my bow...


----------



## irefuse

This is where I've been hunting...


----------



## irefuse

another view


----------



## irefuse

last one


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Awesome pics...That looks so different than were I hunt...Its neat to see how diverse the land is across the country!


----------



## irefuse

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Awesome pics...That looks so different than were I hunt...Its neat to see how diverse the land is across the country!


Thanks! It is funny how different hunting is for everyone. Big Scores asked me where I would put my treestand out here  :chortle:


----------



## DeeS

Ok, here are a couple from opening weekend here in Montana. No animals harvested, but thought I would share a few........first is a pic of the cabin and pup.


----------



## DeeS

Mulie doe and baby....


----------



## DeeS

a view of the dam.........


----------



## DeeS

Moose.......


----------



## DeeS

One of the ballparks


----------



## DeeS

Last one, me looking out over a canyon.....


----------



## irefuse

woo hoo! :thumbs_up Love these pics. Think we might have to have a women's hunting trip next year!


----------



## DeeS

irefuse said:


> woo hoo! :thumbs_up Love these pics. Think we might have to have a women's hunting trip next year!



That would be awesome!!! All women, no men..........damn right!! :wink:


----------



## Devil Archery

*Shot a doe*

Well

I did have a successfull bow hunt. I shot a whte tail doe 35 yard shot through the heart and lungs. Ran 15 yards and keeled over. I was pretty pleased. As soon as my husband sends me the pic I will post it. Still a chance for an elk this year- that would be the best.

Shot it with my Hoyt Selena 42 lbs, 27.5" draw.

Leslie


----------



## pink camo

Awesome job girls...ya'll are making me antsie for my season to open!!! Only a few weeks to go!
Great pics!:wink:


----------



## archermarj

*hunting*

Wonderful pictures! I am itching for October 1st (first day of bowseason in Illinois). I bought new broadheads this weekend and some earth scent, so I won't use up the boyfriends. 

Good luck everyone-keep the pics coming and you will soon see mine!


----------



## kcmwhitten

*new female archer*

hey, everyone
i am just getting into the sport. i am going to buy my 1st bow, a hoyt rintec xl ,saturday. i am so excited!!!:banana: i will be doing archery tournaments,hopefully this season. not planning on hunting now. who knows about later. my husband is a big time hunter, so he would be trilled if i did. maybe i'll get to meet some of you at the tournaments. i can use any pointers u can give to a newbie. thanks and good luck to all of you that do hunt.


----------



## ksbowgal

*two at the feeder*

Well, gals I'm new to archerytalk but have been watching the site for awhile. I've been bowhuntin in ks for the past 4 years and I'm totally addicted. Here are a couple of small ones at my feeder, if I can figure out how to load the pics.... I can't wait for three more weeks! 

marla


----------



## 9buck06

Hey Girls,

This is the 1st Deer I have ever shot with a bow. (Martin Cougar Bow Rocks) It was a 9-point buck. This is my 2nd year hunting, go fiqure I shoot one the 2nd day into the season. It was a very happy day. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :banana: :banana:


----------



## heathshayne

Congratualtions 9buck!!!! I have yet to harvest a deer....I would definitely love to take a buck like that  I still have a little over 3 weeks until our season opens......I can't wait :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

9buck06 said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> This is the 1st Deer I have ever shot with a bow. (Martin Cougar Bow Rocks) It was a 9-point buck. This is my 2nd year hunting, go fiqure I shoot one the 2nd day into the season. It was a very happy day. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :banana: :banana:
> 
> View attachment 179398



The Cougar defintely does rock!! Nice BUCK!!!


----------



## camoqueen

*1st deer with a bow*

Got my first whitetail with a bow this weekend. She wasn't pretty and she wasn't big but it was the 2nd time she passed my stand in the same number of weekends. Got a complete pass through at 12 yards. She ran 80 yards and fell. This is also only my 2nd year hunting with a bow. Got this one with my compound. I just hope the next one is a buck!!:RockOn:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

camoqueen said:


> Got my first whitetail with a bow this weekend. She wasn't pretty and she wasn't big but it was the 2nd time she passed my stand in the same number of weekends. Got a complete pass through at 12 yards. She ran 80 yards and fell. This is also only my 2nd year hunting with a bow. Got this one with my compound. I just hope the next one is a buck!!:RockOn:


Congratulations!! She doesnt have to be pretty or big, not many women can say they have killed something, let alone with a bow....Sounds like a great shot!! I killed alot of does before I killed a buck and come Oct. 1 I will be shooting the first decent doe that walks under my stand....One of my first bow kills gutted out at 35 lbs!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Sorry to intrude ladies, but I had to offer congratulations to 9buck and camoqueen on their harvests... :thumb: :cheer2: Excellent job!!! :whoo:

I'm jealous... been out three times.. no arrows loosed yet.. :embara: :embara: 
(don't worry, it's early... and I'm kinda picky.. :lol: :wink

:cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## JAG

Way to go girls! I am so proud of everyone for getting out there and doing what they want to do... 
I wish i had a picture to share with you..but i had some crappy luck on opening day... I waited and waited.. and waited some more..the sun came up and my throat started tickling and wouldnt stop, finally out it came.. COUGH, COUGH, COUGH.. and some more COUGHING..eyes watering, nose running... i couldn't control it.. I radio'd my hubby and told him i was getting out of my stand and going to the house or i would be ruining it for him. 20 minutes go by, I'm at the house, he radio's me and told me he just watched a buck, not a big one, but still a buck, go right under my stand.... dang the luck! 
Next weekend i am taking my 10 yr old nephew with me, so maybe that is when we'll see one!
Happy hunting to you all!


----------



## hammertimebell

I posted my bowhunt for my turkey yesterday. I forgot about this thread! Here is a pic of my hen and I shortly before I left for the treestand. I got her when my hubby was at work so no pics at the spot I got her! Wow, what a rush!!


----------



## str8bowbabe

str8bowbabe said:


> Well season just started on Sunday. I hunted Sunday morning and had 8 does and 1 basket rack 8-pt come in. No shots on the does and the buck isnt what I am looking for. I hunted Sunday night with my husband in the tree videoing. We had an excellent 8-pt come out in the field but just never came close enough for the shot. It made for excellent video though.


*If you want to get to know me, get in the woods.*


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Congrats Hammertime! A turkey with your bow is no small feat!!


----------



## hammertimebell

Thanks Razorback now that I've done it, I want to do it again, and again, and well, you get the picture!!!! I'm ready for more, time to put the hammer down!!


----------



## countryangel

*First time bow hunter!!*

This was the first time I had ever been bowhunting and 4 does walked out within about 15 yards it was incredible! (Guess all the practice payed off)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=182486&stc=1&d=974707135


----------



## Obsession

Countryangel...congrats!!!Getting one your first time out too, thats so cool!!! Great picture as well...you look great!!!


----------



## countryangel

*Thanks girl!*

Thanks Obsession....it was soo much fun that I'm going again today! LOL
I think my boyfriend thinks I am a threat


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Got a doe last night. Now its buck time!!


----------



## heathshayne

Congratulations ladies!!!! Our season opens next weekend.......I can't wait


----------



## hoyt19

Ladies not to hi jack, but can I please send my g/f to stay with one of you for a period of time, maybe your hunting will rub off on her. Great trophies also ladies.


----------



## JAG

I'm soo proud of everyone! Way to go! All you gals look great in your pics...must be the pride shining through!


----------



## DeeS

Way to go Countryangel and Razorback_girl!!!!!!! Congrats to you both and great pics! 

Dee


----------



## pink camo

Good Job ladies!!!! I will be in a stand on Friday the 13th!!!!


----------



## hammertimebell

*Buck time came early!!*

Got my first turkey with my Mathews FX on the 3rd and my first deer on the 6th. I can't complain that he's a 9 point buck!!!!! Awesome! Perfect double lung shot, he came in and I could'nt resist!!! Just got him at 6:15pm! What a rush! Congrats to Razorback and Country Angel for a job well done! Sorry for the fuzzy pic! I hope they all don't come out like that!


----------



## pink camo

Awesome!!! Congratulations!!:high5:


----------



## DeeS

Congrats Hammertime!!!

And you becareful on the 13th PC!!!!  But good luck!!!


----------



## pink camo

DeeS said:


> Congrats Hammertime!!!
> 
> And you becareful on the 13th PC!!!!  But good luck!!!


lol...thanks! It will be my first hunt with a bow...first deer hunt!:wink:


----------



## DeeS

pink camo said:


> lol...thanks! It will be my first hunt with a bow...first deer hunt!:wink:



Thats awesome!! I got my first deer last year. It was so addicting. Now I wanna get a buck or an elk..........but will take whatever steps out! :wink:


----------



## pink camo

Yeah...I cant wait. If its anything like hunting with my rifle, I'll be hooked with one shot!


----------



## DeeS

pink camo said:


> Yeah...I cant wait. If its anything like hunting with my rifle, I'll be hooked with one shot!



For me, it was WAY more addicting than my rifle!! If anything can be anyways. Only hunt I've been on that would equal bow hunting, would be the lion I got with my rifle about 8 years ago.


----------



## tothewoodz

*Hi ya'll....*

Thought I'd make my first post on the hunting thread and introduce myself. Hope I didn't hi-jack. :embara: 

I've enjoyed the pics and the storys so far this year of everyones successes. Good stuff! 

My fiance (bowme..2) got me to join so that I could mingle with you gals and share stories. I hope to have some luck myself this weekend since it will be my first time out this season. Good luck to ya. 

So... off tothewoodz. 

Lana


----------



## Baby Bow

Ok ladies.......

I got my first kill with a bow Friday evening. It was a buck but I don't know how to do the pic thing. I need to email them to some and have them post for me. lol I really need a computer class.


----------



## pink camo

Baby Bow said:


> Ok ladies.......
> 
> I got my first kill with a bow Friday evening. It was a buck but I don't know how to do the pic thing. I need to email them to some and have them post for me. lol I really need a computer class.


If you want...pm me and I'll give you my email. I'd be happy to post your pics for you! Congrats...now let's here the story!:wink:


----------



## Baby Bow

ok. Here it goes. lol

I shot him Friday night about 6:50. He was about 10 yards away and quarting towards me. My shot went right behind his right shoulder and out in front of his left hip. It was a clean through and through shot. I was so happy about that. It was great to see my arrow in the ground covered in blood. He went about 75 yards and dropped. The hard part of it all was dragging him out the half mile. That about killed me. lol I can't wait to go out again. I have one more either sex tag and one doe only tag. 

Good luck to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink camo

*OK...let's try this*

Is this the picture??


----------



## Baby Bow

yep...That is the pic. Thank you so much for helping me out. My mom says I need to loose the glasses and put on some makeup. lol


----------



## hammertimebell

Good job Baby Bow!!!! I love those clean shots!! I got a doe last night. That makes a turkey, a buck and a doe in the first week of season. Hubby sais animals are drawn to me, well.... here does here does!!hahaha!


----------



## absolutecool

Ya'll are posting some great pics and making me jealous!!!!! I haven't even seen a deer from my stand yet this season. My husband went to his lease in Illinois this weekend and killed a doe. She field dressed at 123 lbs. That is bigger than most bucks around here!!!! I did not go hunting this weekend because he was out of town. The ladies here had a girls day out!!! Our daughter is getting married next year so we went and looked at dresses 

Hopefully I will get to post pictures in this thread this year...

Keep up the good work ladies, it is great to read your stories and see pictures of your successes!!!!!


----------



## hammertimebell

I forgot to welcome Tothewoodz! This is a great spot for you! Absolutecool don't you worry you have lots of time! Hope all you other ladies are doing great!


----------



## pink camo

Baby Bow said:


> yep...That is the pic. Thank you so much for helping me out. My mom says I need to loose the glasses and put on some makeup. lol


No problem! LOL...isn't that so motherly of her!:wink: My mom would tell me the same thing! except she would add...and put on some lipstick for heaven's sake!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Nice Bucks, Ladies! I am getting jealous! Haven't even seen a legal buck from my stand yet...He's a comin' though!


----------



## Baby Bow

Wow Hammertimebell. That is some great shooting. Congrats to you!

I love seeing the pics from you guys and hearing your stories.

I am headed out again tonight. I still have tags to fill.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

absolutecool said:


> Ya'll are posting some great pics and making me jealous!!!!! I haven't even seen a deer from my stand yet this season. My husband went to his lease in Illinois this weekend and killed a doe. She field dressed at 123 lbs. That is bigger than most bucks around here!!!! I did not go hunting this weekend because he was out of town. The ladies here had a girls day out!!! Our daughter is getting married next year so we went and looked at dresses
> 
> Hopefully I will get to post pictures in this thread this year...
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies, it is great to read your stories and see pictures of your successes!!!!!


Absolutecool,You're doing better than me! I haven't even started hunting yet! All of my hunting stuff except my bow is in Arkansas! I'm in the middle of buying a house and haven't even been in a stand yet! Junior's itchin' to cure that problem! I also took on a full time job and can't get off as much now! Hopefully I'll get to hunt soon! It will be my first year! Jolynn


----------



## kimmiedawn

hammertimebell said:


> That makes a turkey, a buck and a doe in the first week of season. Hubby sais animals are drawn to me, well.... here does here does!!hahaha!


 Man that is awsome... :wink: But you ladies are makin me jealous.... Oh well i hope to fix that little problem soon enough.. Any was congrats to all and good luck to everyone for the rest of the seaso. I know I need all the luck I can get..


----------



## hammertimebell

Thanks for the support ladies! I read this every morning to find out about all your success!!!!!!! Love the pics too!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Morning ladies...:tea:

Don't mean to intrude, but Y'all are doing awesome this season!!! :whoo:

I see a lot of new Mutant bowhunters posting here.. Congrats to all of you who have already put one in the freezer !!!! :thumb: 

Keep up the good work!!! :wink:  :tea:


----------



## camoqueen

*pictures*

Finally got the pictures back of my doe. Here she is.


----------



## hammertimebell

nice pic camoqueen! Love the arrow placement!


----------



## big scores

congrats ladies on your harvests. wonderfull job you are all doing. keep it up.:darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## bowtech_babe

*Here is my story....full of drama LOL!*

I had a long day at work and all I wanted to do was go home to my quaint little place to relax…..instead I was greeted at the door by bowjunkie to whom prompted me to go out and sit in the blind. Well ofcourse I did considering he was going to take care of the kids. One of them did not want to stay home, it was my daughter Lori, she wanted to go with Mommy.

I proceded to get dressed for the hunt and she got out her camo to which she decided that she could wear her babydoll shoes with rhinestones on them cause “the deer wasn’t gonna see my feet” she said. I shook my head and allowed her to keep them on if she dressed all other parts with hunting clothes. 

She and I walked to the blind to where bowjunkie had set out some corn and apples with C’mere deer applied on top. I instructed Lori to sit REALLLLY still and not to talk because the deer have super hearing. So we got seated in our Double Bull Blind and I instructed her to watch out of her window because the deer would most likely come from her side then into the feeding spot. She agreed not to speak if she seen any deer but would tap my hand if she seen one. 

Forty-five minutes elapse when I hear heavy and slow breathing; it was Lori, she had fallen asleep in her seat like many hunters on here can relate the calmness of the woods to a liken one to take a small nap. Ten more minutes go by when I heard steps to my left; it was a doe and her offspring (without spots). They were being very cautious and could sense something was array. The doe slowly invested the feeding area immediately ahead of me but the little one disappeared. The doe came out into a clearing for a decent shot but where was that little one?

I turned to my left and 10 feet from the blind was the little one, he was investigating the blind and sniffing the air. Lori was just slumped over in her chair oblivious to the fact a deer was that close and looking at her. A couple of tense moments passed when the little one seemed satisfied it’s findings and continued to the feeding spot with the doe. I gave both of them few minutes of relaxation/feeding until I seen their tails flicker seemingly delighted with their feed.

The doe was feeding and gave opportunity to give a perfect broad side shot; I subsequently took advantage. I drew my bow back and took aim (Copper John Sights OFCOURSE) gave me perfect lighting. 22 yard shot…..TWACK! The shot went off and I knew I had made a good shot when I seen her tail down, dragging herself into the woods.

Lori woke up after she heard the shot and got excited when I told her I had shot one and it was a good shot. We brought the bloody arrow back home to bowjunkie and the real work was on. A proud momma is when your little baby girl goes and helps you track your deer. 

So here we are! Lori and I with the deer she assisted in hunting, tracking and field dressing. She was so excited she went with me to get it checked in…camo and babydoll dress shoes with rhinestones (great mental picture huh?)

The doe weighed 94 pounds field dressed

Equipment:
2005 Allegiance 
45# 25 inch draw
Goldtip ProHunter 35/55
Magnus Stinger 100 gr. 4 blade
2 inch Blazers
Copper John Dead Nut Pro3
Tru-Ball Little Boss
Double-Bull TS5 ProStaff
C’Mere Deer
Trophy Taker Rest
Sims S-coil Stabilizer

Most importantly my daughter and a little luck!!!


----------



## Baby Bow

what an amazing story. I am so happy for the two of you. Congrat!!!!!


----------



## bowtech_babe

Here is another pic to show that Lori was actually excited when we found the deer:wink: 

Samantha


----------



## tothewoodz

*Very Nice!*

Bowtech_babe... it just can't get any better then that for you girls. A great ending to a great day and memories that will last forever, for Lori. She will be telling that story to her kids someday when they to will be sitting in the blind with her.

Congrats,
Lana


----------



## hammertimebell

Great job Bowtech Babe! You sure know how to tell a good story! Glad your daughter could enjoy it with you! Congrats! nice pics too! Great looking doe!


----------



## BUCKSTER

Congrats to all the ladies on your Kills.

BowtechBabe that is one fat doe.....

I've been 3 x this year and had 5 deer on me all to my direct right....and I'm a right hand shooter....:sad: ....I couldn't turn all the way around in my stand with out them seeing me.....darn it....oh well it was fun to watch them saunder around and not a clue I was there...

Going out Saturday afternoon.....to what my husband calls the "suntan" stand....haven't hunted it before....so should be interesting....!


Good luck to every one this week(end) besafe!


----------



## Baby Bow

Good luck to all this weekend. I am heading out again as well. 


Buckester..... I hear ya. I am right handed too and when I shot my buck it was to the right. Had three doe's walk up right before that. Tried to draw on one and hit the tree with my elbow and could not get to full draw. I learned what I had to do for when the buck showed up. It was not 30 seconds after the does left.

Live and learn. I do that every time I go out. Even if I do not see anythign I always learn something.

Again.....Good luck to you all


----------



## pink camo

Well I got my first one!! It was so exciting - and a little scary too! She jumped my string so I shot her high...and had to let another arrow fly, but it was awesome!! Here she is...


----------



## bowtech_babe

CONGRATS! :RockOn: 

My doe on this thread is my 2nd kill ever and the way she came in I knew she would try that little trick of jumping my string (I knew that because I TOTALLY missed her 2 days before that:embara: ) I aimed 1 inch from the bottom from totally blanking her and got that sweet shot.

Looks like lessons learned on both parts but sweet ending for you there Pink Camo.......Just awesome!!!!!

Samantha


----------



## pink camo

bowtech_babe said:


> CONGRATS! :RockOn:
> 
> My doe on this thread is my 2nd kill ever and the way she came in I knew she would try that little trick of jumping my string (I knew that because I TOTALLY missed her 2 days before that:embara: ) I aimed 1 inch from the bottom from totally blanking her and got that sweet shot.
> 
> Looks like lessons learned on both parts but sweet ending for you there Pink Camo.......Just awesome!!!!!
> 
> Samantha


Thanks sweetie! Yes, lesson learned! I also learned I need new BH's and I need to up my poundage!! I'm thinking about getting the nitrous cams too, for more power!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

PC, Congrats!! I knew you'd get one!! I bet your hubby was so excited for you!!!


----------



## pink camo

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> PC, Congrats!! I knew you'd get one!! I bet your hubby was so excited for you!!!


He was...he said he didn't even mind that he didn't get one! :wink: 
Thanks for the Congrats! Hey...what arrows and BHs do you use, and what is your poundage on your Cougar?


----------



## DeeS

Woohooo!!! Way to go KC, congrats to you! Our season ended here, but I can still shoot up to 4 or 5 does in the river bottom. There is still hope! :wink:

Dee


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

pink camo said:


> He was...he said he didn't even mind that he didn't get one! :wink:
> Thanks for the Congrats! Hey...what arrows and BHs do you use, and what is your poundage on your Cougar?


I am using Easton Axis(around 300 gr) with 100 grain muzzy broadheads. I've had great luck with that combination. My bow is set around 48#. I am not sure my fps, I need to get my bow chrono'd


----------



## Joel C

pink camo said:


> Well I got my first one!! It was so exciting - and a little scary too! She jumped my string so I shot her high...and had to let another arrow fly, but it was awesome!! Here she is...


Congrats Pink Camo!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Well, I didn't see this hunting trip coming up! I am buying a new house and had to get some papers from my old house in Arkansas!  So Friday night 9:30 me and Junior (husband) head off to AR in a fury! (Junior's all for it 'cause he knows he gets to hunt!) Get to our house the next day in time to grab out all the huntin' gear, jump start the 4 wheeler (hasn't been used in a year), and take off to the woods. Now, I've never been hunting before, so you realize I am about to get a crash course in climbing a tree in a tree stand! Well, I'm feeling awkward, but I make it up and tie myself off. Junior has packed all the necessary equipment in a fanny pack and I'm following instructions on where to put everything. OK, now I'm set! And I settle in to wait for "Dead Deer #1". While waiting I am applying all the things I learned while 3D, yardage judging, where is the most likely spot for the deer to arrive, make sure everythings out of the way so I won't make noise getting my bow, etc. Then I start listening! EVERYTHING sounds like a deer is coming! Squirrels were everywhere and having a field day all around me! So I stayed on my toes for the next hour and a half (all the time we had after all the prepping) Never did see a deer, but I had the time of my life! :banana: It was SO cool! And we got up the next morning and did a repeat performance, once again not seeing anything, but I was thrilled how I was putting my 3D experience to work! I'm SOLD! :thumbs_up I'm investing in some new warm camo clothes and I'll be out there every time I get a chance! Never thought I'd be able to kill Bambi! :embara: Sorry folks he's ground meat if I get a good shot off!:wink: I'll be sure and let y'all know when I get one and good luck to everyone else mean time! Jolynn


----------



## absolutecool

I knew you would love it Jolynn!!! There is nothing like it, and just wait till you see a deer, talk about getting the ole heart pumpin'!!!! WOW Then if you actually get to draw on one and put the smack down!!!! YIPPEE

I got to go this past weekend and actually saw BUCKS from my stand. Not just one but 4!!! Talk about getting tore up!! They never did come in close enough, I think the hubby would not approve of me slinging an arrow 60 yards at a deer!!! I just have to be patient.

We have one more weekend of bow season here and then a couple of weeks after that, muzzleloader opens. I really like muzzleloader season.


----------



## hammertimebell

congrats pink camo on your nice doe!! :wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Well congrats pink, and Jolynn....welcome to the wonderful world of huntin.. I just got back for a 4 day huntin trip, it rained us out one day. I saw 1 deer a buck but he was not Arkansas legal... but I just love to go out and be in the woods. As they say a bad day huntin is better than a good day at work..:wink:


----------



## Jolynn Jones

kimmiedawn, we were supposed to hunt Sunday-morn & even and Monday-morn. But we got rained out by the same rain you got! :rain: So we packed up and went back to LA -we only could stay the weekend, surprise trip! Anyway it was great, can't wait to go again. :teeth: Might get to go this Saturday!:banana:


----------



## JAG

Jolynn and Kimmiedawn.. Same thing here..lots of rain, ruined my plans.. but maybe this weekend will be better.. good luck to you


----------



## xbowhunter

*The Mrs. Buck!*

The Mrs. 13pt.


----------



## Baby Bow

Great pictures. Congrats to everyone. keep them coming. I am heading back out this weekend. Hopefully I will get my second of the season.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Nice deer! I'M JEALOUS!!!:star: Keep it up! Jolynn


----------



## hunter46

congrats to all of you that have scored and good luck to the one that have not yet. You all rock


----------



## AL Sapphire

I wanted to say great job to everyone who has gotten their deer this year. I am still waiting to get mine. Yesterday I went to our property in the Paint Rock Valley. (I went by myself because my hubby had to work). I got up in a ladder stand that has good deer sign. My hubby's best friend told me that is the place to hunt. The draw back is it is about 100 yards from the entrance gate to our property. 

Well there I was mid afternoon, just about to drift off to sleep (does that happen to anyone else here??? Do y'all ever get so relaxed out there that you fall asleep??) when I saw a doe in the food plot. Walking slowly towards me. Wow my first chance ever. so I stood up got ready to draw, then I heard a truck coming up the road. I drew back watching the doe, trying to not let her see me and the truck was getting closer. I got anchored and I could hear the truck almost at the gate. I thought I better make this shot quick before whoever that is gets here and rattles the gate because she will be gone! So I quickly shot! and of course I missed!!!!! 

Shot right in front of her!!:embara:  She ran off. I turned around to see one of my hubby's friends who wanted to come up and see the little cabin that we built. OMG. Oh well I'll get another chance next weekend. 

Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Congrats Xbowhunter! He's a dandie...I wish something like that would walk by my stand!!!


----------



## Obsession

Great job to all of you!!! Your all an inspiration to so many!!!


----------



## TnLadyHunter

Here is a picture of me and my sweet shooting Salena!! I already have my avatar of me in camo so I thought I'd wear my shooter shirt in this one.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

*I Got One!*

Junior and I went hunting Saturday afternoon. I was just about to call it a day :asleep: when 3 does walked out and started eating. I waited until one turned its side to me and I drew back and let it fly! I heard the thump and she took off down the trail. :cheer2: Then the others walked around a little and went back to eating. But there were 3 again! NO WAY I missed that deer! :nono: Another one had joined them...so here I go again, just in case I didn't kill the other one! But they are skittish so I wind up holding my bow for a long time up in the air. When I try to draw it back I can't get it back. Junior is till looking at me like SHOOT IT! SHOOT IT! :mg: And I'm about to laugh 'cause I can't even pull it back! Then once when I was trying again one of them saw me and spooked and they all ran off. We found my arrow (from the 1st) and it was covered in blood. Obviously I shot it a little high, not much blood for a ways, but it had that blood from the lungs on my arrow so we were pretty sure it was a kill shot. We went back to the house and got the dog. After taking us through the woods in the dark, he found her laying in some tall weeds. :humble: It was awesome! Sunday we went again and I saw a little one but I wouldn't shoot it. Didn't see anything else so we went on home. 1 shot-1 deer: huntin' record pretty good right now! :whoo: Picture is after she had been field dressed.


----------



## absolutecool

*way to go*

Way to go Jolynn, how does it feel? Pretty awesome isn't it? I missed a does a couple of weeks ago, nothing like choking on a 17 yard shot!!!

Congratulations to everyone!!!!!

I know this is an archery site but how many of you ladies muzzleloader and rifle hunt? Muzzleloader season opens here on the 4th, I can't wait!!! I have taken a whole week off of work, it is my favorite season!!!


----------



## Reed

Here is a pic of my wifes first ever deer. Its not a P&Y but she is stoked no matter what. I will try to get her to come here and tell it in her own words, but if not her is the link to the story in the general hunting section.

PS one proud husband 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=402002


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Great shootin' Ladies!*

Great shooting ladies! 

My wife shot her first 8 pt on OCT 18. We have not scaned the pics yet. I'll try a post it soon.

All good shotting!

Good luck to all!:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Jolynn Jones said:


> 1 shot-1 deer: huntin' record pretty good right now! :whoo: Picture is after she had been field dressed.


Congrates Jolynn. 1 shot 1 kill is awsome. Now maybe everyones luck will rub off on me. And by the way that is a very nice doe.. Great job..


----------



## walks with a gi

Here's a pic of the wife's first buck of the season. Grunted and rattled him in to 10 yards for the quartering away shot that took out the liver and both lungs while he was drinking out of our pond. She used her 55 pound BowTech Equalizer with a 26 inch draw and Easton Lightspeed 400 with 100 grain Muzzy 3 blade head. The arrow passed through and stuck in the dirt past the broadhead. The deer only went 25 yards and she watched him fall.


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Walks, tell your wife we said congrats! Great buck, I'm jealous!:wink: When we go back to AR I'd love to get to shoot at one. Keep postin everybody we love the picts. Jolynn

Thanks Kimmiedawn, I figured I better post it now while it was a good ratio! Good luck on your next hunt!


----------



## walks with a gi

Well,, she had so much fun getting her deer that I thought I'd try to get serious and get one too. Got this guy last evening (24 hours later) from the same area. This one walked past Patty's stand at 10 yards but she wasn't paying attention and didn't have her bow in her hands or she would have shot this one too 

I coaxed him in to 19 yards and put him out of contention for the upcoming rut:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

walks with a gi said:


> Well,, she had so much fun getting her deer that I thought I'd try to get serious and get one too. Got this guy last evening (24 hours later) from the same area. This one walked past Patty's stand at 10 yards but she wasn't paying attention and didn't have her bow in her hands or she would have shot this one too
> 
> I coaxed him in to 19 yards and put him out of contention for the upcoming rut:wink:



man that is one ugly woman in that pic:wink: 
being this is the womens hunting thread i just had to do that no offense meant just joking

but anyway i got on this thread to post a pic for my wife/girlfriend she finally decided to hunt with me this year she wasn't sure about it and wasn't sure if it was something she would enjoy so we just put some camo tape on her target bow and got her some heavier arrows and broadheads. her second time out she shot this doe. she hit a little forward and got the shoulder but still had enough penetration to get both lungs and the top of the heart. we backed out of the woods after she shot and gave the deer several hours because i wasn't sure of the shot being as she did hit the shoulder and the deer ran off with alot of arrow sticking out of it but when we went back to look for her i found a big puddle of good pink frothy lung blood 15 yards into the trail the deer only made it 60 yards before dieing. so we could have went right after her but it's always best to be safe esspecially when your unsure. anyway here she is. my girl looks a little angry in the pic that just because i made her go out in the rain to take pics right before she had to leave for work.

needless to say she loved the experience and i will be buying her a como selena to compliment her colored one.

congrats to all the ladies here who have been successful keep up the good work.

and to "walks with a gi" seriously man just joking but i had to say it great buck and congrats to you as well


----------



## DeeS

Walks, don't listen to Bowgod! That was just plain rude, she is a very nice looking lady and one you should be proud to have in your life. Everyone of the ladies on this site is beautiful! 

And congrats to you and your wife on very nice bucks!! :wink:

Dee


----------



## big scores

DeeS said:


> Walks, don't listen to Bowgod! That was just plain rude, she is a very nice looking lady and one you should be proud to have in your life. Everyone of the ladies on this site is beautiful!
> 
> And congrats to you and your wife on very nice bucks!! :wink:
> 
> Dee


I think he was refuring to the pic with the guy in it.


----------



## BOWGOD

big scores said:


> I think he was refuring to the pic with the guy in it.



yes i was joking about the pic of the guy with his deer in the womens hunting thread it was nothing but a joke becuase this thread is meant for the ladies success. honestly i meant no harm and i was in no way trying to insult anyone esspecially not any of the ladies.


----------



## HoytyToytyChick

*Still looking for my first bow kill...*

If only you ladies knew how lucky you were to be hunting deer!!

I'm still looking for my first bow kill (gun, yes...that's easy!). Here are some photos from our spring bear hunt here in Alaska. We hunted so long for so many days. Our friend put an awesome shot on one but I just couldn't connect. Had two good opportunities so I can't complain, but just couldn't make it happen. It was a lot of hard work and I'm still discouraged I didn't bring one home for the wall.

Moose hunting this fall was a let down too...we didn't get drawn for any special tags so were left to hunt in impossible conditions. Saw tons of cows but not one bull....and yet they won't let us harvest any cows in that area...only bulls. (Fish and Game needs to rethink that one for the area we were in!)

Hopefully we'll be moving to the Midwest soon and then watch out whitetails!

Enjoy the pics. We had an hour drive in on four-wheelers to our little camp. And the big grizz wasn't the visitor we were hoping for to our bait station! The black bear is our buddy's...he shot her on my birthday, so that's why she's wearing a birthday hat!


----------



## DeeS

BOWGOD said:


> yes i was joking about the pic of the guy with his deer in the womens hunting thread it was nothing but a joke becuase this thread is meant for the ladies success. honestly i meant no harm and i was in no way trying to insult anyone esspecially not any of the ladies.



I apologize then. I thought you were talking about his wife. I'm sorry.


----------



## walks with a gi

DeeS said:


> Walks, don't listen to Bowgod! That was just plain rude, she is a very nice looking lady and one you should be proud to have in your life. Everyone of the ladies on this site is beautiful!
> 
> And congrats to you and your wife on very nice bucks!! :wink:
> 
> Dee



No offence taken,, I WOULD make a very ugly woman:wink:


----------



## DeeS

walks with a gi said:


> No offence taken,, I WOULD make a very ugly woman:wink:



I mistook what he said. I apologized. And I am not commenting on the woman part! I've seen some women that were actually men, and didn't realize it!!  :embara:


----------



## BOWGOD

DeeS said:


> I apologize then. I thought you were talking about his wife. I'm sorry.



that's cool i see walks with a gi got the joke.
honestly i have never nor would i ever make a rude comment toward another person let alone a fellow archer just had to make a joke about the man pic in the women thread. both walks with a gi and his wife are very lucky to have each other and be able to share these kind of joys with each other.


----------



## walks with a gi

I really only posted the pic of the deer I shot,, that should have been shot by Patty if she would have been paying a little better attention:wink: . Actually I think she called him in to her location and I took over from there after he passed by her.. Just a little call savy to pass on to all hunters. Patty is a very good caller and I really get a kick out of her enthusiasm for deer and turkey hunting that she's been doing for 23 years now 

Use the calls and rattle bags for 15 to 20 seconds and grab your bow for 20 minutes:wink:


----------



## heathshayne

Got my first harvest Nov. 12th at 7:45 am 


























This is my 5th year hunting and my first deer...... I set the bar high and let me tell you all the hours spent in the woods have paid off I watched this guy the day before chase doe back and forth about 100 yds. down the hill I was hunting..I was thrilled just to see a deer that size from my stand. The next morning I got in stand about 6:30 had a few doe come in and a button buck follow my drag in to about 10yds. After they walked away I looked up and all I saw was his rack comming right to me about 50 yds. away...I about had a heart attack I could not believe that he was walking right to me and not even alert in the least bit...he was hot on a doe...my heart was pounding so hard that I was sure he could hear it...he got to about 20 yds. head behind a tree and I tried to draw my bow...I couldn't do it I was shaking so bad that I thought that I blew it...well he let me try again and this time I got it back...he kept walking broadside so I let out a bleat and he stopped dead in his tracks..I let the arrow fly and the Martin Slayer did the job...he did not even know what happend...looked at the arrow in him and walked about 120 yds. and laid down I sat in my stand until my husband got out of work ( 3 hrs.) I did the field dressing myself with my Schrade knife....my motto is if you can shoot it you better be able to gut it Thanks to all that helped me!!!


----------



## pink camo

heathshayne said:


> Got my first harvest Nov. 12th at 7:45 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5th year hunting and my first deer...... I set the bar high and let me tell you all the hours spent in the woods have paid off I watched this guy the day before chase doe back and forth about 100 yds. down the hill I was hunting..I was thrilled just to see a deer that size from my stand. The next morning I got in stand about 6:30 had a few doe come in and a button buck follow my drag in to about 10yds. After they walked away I looked up and all I saw was his rack comming right to me about 50 yds. away...I about had a heart attack I could not believe that he was walking right to me and not even alert in the least bit...he was hot on a doe...my heart was pounding so hard that I was sure he could hear it...he got to about 20 yds. head behind a tree and I tried to draw my bow...I couldn't do it I was shaking so bad that I thought that I blew it...well he let me try again and this time I got it back...he kept walking broadside so I let out a bleat and he stopped dead in his tracks..I let the arrow fly and the Martin Slayer did the job...he did not even know what happend...looked at the arrow in him and walked about 120 yds. and laid down I sat in my stand until my husband got out of work ( 3 hrs.) I did the field dressing myself with my Schrade knife....my motto is if you can shoot it you better be able to gut it Thanks to all that helped me!!!


Awesome job!!!Congratulations....great story! Thank you for sharing - great pics!! :cheer2:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Congrats Heather!!! :whoo: Great buck and awesome story.. Felt like I was there.. :thumb:

That is one heck of a buck for a first one and you'll have fun keeping up with the bar you've set.... :wink: :cocktail: :thumb:

You should be very proud.. and ya field dressed it yourself!!! Man... that IS saying something!! :wink: :thumb:


----------



## DeeS

That is awesome!!! Congrats to you Heather............and I totally agree, if you can shoot one, you should field dress it as well. Again Congrats!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2

Heck of a deer Heather. I wish one that size would walk with in shooting range. Isn't it crazy how your draw weight sometimes seems to go up about 30lbs. I've been hunting a 2 years and got my first deer a few weeks ago. Missed a nice buck last year (used the wrong pin). Seen him today about 150yds out Oh my I am glad i missed him last year. He is huge.

And the story goes a like this....I got up in the tree at about 3pm somewhat chilly day but the sun was out and shinning right on my face. After a bit I fell asleep.  When I woke up the squirrels were out making all kinds of racket off to my left. One in particular was taunting me. I am sure he was smiling at me. So I decided I was going to shoot him. Switched arrows to my judo point and he took off before i could get a shot off. Go figure. did this a few times before I dropped the judo point arrow out of my stand. So I nock a broadhead arrow and hear something off to my right. Where there is a dirt road that for farm equipment use to go between fields and a grown up field beyond that. There is a doe and button buck working their way towards me. The doe is heading right where I want her to. I go to grab my bow and couldn't get it off of the screw in tree holder. Its one of the realtree ones that have the hook that comes up and over your limb. I was watching the doe and not my bow and it was a struggle. Made a bit of noise but didn't scare the doe. Finally I got my bow off of the hook but she was past the opening in the trees. She turned an came in on a trail right in front of me and stopped 5 yds from me facing right at me. I froze she stayed there for what seemed like forever. She looked pretty big compared to the button buck with her. I was getting pretty worked up between my bow getting stuck on the tree and her taking her sweet time meandering to where I could get a shot off. She went right below my stand checked out the arrow I had dropped and finally went behind a tree where I could draw. Well I couldn't draw my bow. The draw weight seemed to be 80lbs all of a sudden. So I took a deep breathe calmed myself for a second and drew back and waited. She stood behind that tree for what seemed like 5 minutes. Long enough for me to consider shooting the button buck that was 5 yards out. Finally she stepped out at 18 yrds and I let her have it. Needless to say I had to sit in my stand a bit to calm down to be able to get down. Went over seen i had good blood and headed for the jeep called my husband and waited for him and the boys to come help me track her. She went about 50yrds. 
I didn't field dress her my husband and a friend did. They didn't even give me the chance. Which is fine with me I have cook em' he can gut em'. It was the first time my boys 9 and 6 had seen a deer field dressed, it has already been done by the time the kids see em. My 6yr old starts asking where is the stomach and my husband starts showing him different organs. Then he says "I don't like what I am seeing." So i said you can go sit in the jeep and he says "no I need to see this." which made us all laugh. Soon he will be hunting and field dressing his deer and mine.  

Good luck to all may we all get the deer of a lifetime or at least a glimpse of one. 
Jen


----------



## SLash

*Beautiful*

Absloutely beautiful and one great looking Buck.

Congratulations

SLash


----------



## archeryis4girlz

Congrats! that is sooo great. You go girl. Laura


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

I got a cute little 5 pt with my Muzzleloader last night. Its my families tradition to hunt Thanksgiving afternoon on this little area of public hunting area with Muzzleloaders! I had only killed one doe a long time ago with my muzzleloader so I could let this guy get by me!

I didn't know if people would gripe if I posted a non-archery pic so I didn't post one. I don't care what type of weapons people use, I just like to see women with harvest pics! But didn't want to make anyone mad!! 

I have one tag left and that one is defintely going to a archery buck kill!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Awe.. comeon.. post it up... we have some firearms kill pics in the bowhunting section and they don't raise too much commotion.. :wink: :wink: :darkbeer:

Congrats on your Tday harvest, RBG !!!! :thumb:


----------



## heathshayne

*CONGRATULATIONS RBG!!!!* I agree with Gluey post up...this is about womens success in the woods who cares what it's taken
with


----------



## SuperX

*My first blacktail*

I managed to get this guy yesterday after hunting all of the early season without success it was much appreciated. It is hard to find hunting spots in a new state so getting anything my first season is a bonus!


----------



## heathshayne

Congrats Superx!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U

SuperX said:


> I managed to get this guy yesterday after hunting all of the early season without success it was much appreciated. It is hard to find hunting spots in a new state so getting anything my first season is a bonus!


Congrats SuperX :cocktail:

A Blacktail your first season is a feat no matter where you have access to hunt!! :thumb: :whoo:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Its the first hunting picture I've ever had were I have on makeup. Since it was after thanksgiving lunch I had clean hair and a some makeup!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Oh, and I am holding up the #1 because I was the only one out of my family to get a deer so of course that makes me #1!!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Me and Dad!!!


----------



## heathshayne

Nice pics!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## SuperX

IGluIt4U said:


> Congrats SuperX :cocktail:
> 
> A Blacktail your first season is a feat no matter where you have access to hunt!! :thumb: :whoo:


Thanks! They sure are shy little guys  They are also kind of small in the antler department - it only takes 90" to get into P&Y compared to 125" for a typical Whitetail.


----------



## doe_eyes76

Such a great story Heather! I had a nice 6ptr. under my stand a couple of weeks ago and I had the same problem! I was shaking so bad I couldn't pull my bow back. I was so bummed. By the time I got it back he had already busted me and he took off. grrr! It was my first time seeing a deer in my treestand. It just makes me more eager to get back out there and try again. Congrats to you, awesome job. I can't wait to score my first deer with a bow. Julie.


----------



## megan

*irefuse*

GREAT pics and very nice bow too!


----------



## cortrosengrants

My Parker Challenger is set at 25" draw length and 52lbs. I'v been shooting for about a year now. It's GREAT!!! My brothers Father-In-Law (Roylin) got me into it. But we had a huge set back 3 weeks ago, he was killed in an accident. I think it has made me want to do it even more. Last week my brother built a bow rack for the back of the 4 wheeler and we set out. When we got to where we were going we took the bow off and the exsaust had melted the string!!! OOPS.......SO I have a new string and cable ordered and hopefully is will be here by the 15th so we can go back out. I would love to get my first deer with a bow. I only wish Roylin was here to go with us. :sad:


----------



## jedk

*Hello Ladies*

I was bored with all the guys over in bowhunting and found ya'lls picture thread and I wanted to show off some of my wifes pics. The African game was from September on our honeymoon. Yeah I know I am one lucky guy.


----------



## jedk

*Another*

Hey who's that dude she's huggin


----------



## jedk

*Here is both of here Impala*

Interesting story on these two. This was our 3rd day in Africa and neither of us had flung and arrow so I sat alone and she sat with the PH. She shot the first one early and hit it a little high. They looked for him for about 2 hours and decided to get back in the blind. Another good ram came out and she nailed him. While looking for the second one she found the 1st. Then the tracker found the second only 20 or so yards apart. I was so proud of her, but she thought I was going to be mad about her taking two. No way, not when she has a bow in her hand I've seen her shoot. Deadly


----------



## jedk

*Whitetail*

Here is a photo of her first buck with a bow taken in 2004. I thought she was going to go in to cardiac arrest. Here is a link to the video as well. Not very good filming on my behalf. I think I was more excited than she was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln2-pvHhc5A

and the photo


----------



## IGluIt4U

Bored with bowhunting forum??  :noidea: :wink:

Great pics Jed.. you are a lucky man indeed!! Thanks for sharing..:thumb:


----------



## pink camo

Awesome pics!! Did she get the buck near San Antonio? We hunt in Mason...know where that is?


----------



## jedk

pink camo said:


> Awesome pics!! Did she get the buck near San Antonio? We hunt in Mason...know where that is?



Thanks, Yeah I sure do know where Mason is. She got this one near Batesville which is just south of Uvalde.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Great pics, Jed! Tell her to get on here and post up!!!


----------



## pink camo

jedk said:


> Thanks, Yeah I sure do know where Mason is. She got this one near Batesville which is just south of Uvalde.


Huge deer down there! Happy Hunting!! :wink:


----------



## bowcop

*Friends deer*

This a Blacktail buck that my buddys daughter nailed on the 9th of Dec, here in the county I live in. He should make P&Y......

She is really excited!!!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

That is a very nice blacktail!!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones

I noticed my doe picture didn't show up last time I tried to post it. I'm going to try again! Yahoo it worked! I'm going for the big one this week, though! I want something with horns! I'm leaving for Arkansas in the morning and I'll be in the stand all week! Wish me luck! Wait what am I sayin'??? Luck has nuttin' to do with it! HA! HA! Mine looks like a puppy dog after all those huge animals posted!


----------



## tom12

jedk said:


> Hey who's that dude she's huggin


Hey jedk, pretty gurl. You lucky dude!

I seen a couple of pictures where people are posing with the baboons, I assume it's been shot, because they're mean and bite. But what do you do with them? 
Stuff it? Eat? 

Thanks. I just curoius.


----------



## turkeysue

*thanksgiving heart shot*

Haven't been on AT in a while. Wanted to say great shooting to all the ladies who have harvested this year!!!!

I was by myself Thanksgiving at my lease in Burnet Texas, by choice.
Shot a nice doe at 20 yards. Lung, heart, lung!! She went 30 yards and was down!!! The only pics I have are of her but haven't figured out how to post them.

I still have until 01-07-07 to get my 1 mature buck!!!

Headed out in the morning!!!

Good luck to anyone else who is headed out this weekend!!!!


----------

